

Quora engineer pays tribute to Steve Jobs with New York Times crossword - kahseng
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/10/07/quora-engineer-pays-tribute-to-steve-jobs-with-new-york-times-crossword/

======
sp332
In case you're wondering why it matters, puzzles are expected to get harder
later in the week. So a puzzle run early in the week is easier than one that
runs later. That's why he says _If I’d known that the puzzle would appear on a
Friday, I would have stayed up much later into the night to try to make a
lower word count grid._ and (if you follow the link to Quora) _The challenge
was compounded by the need for clues of Friday level difficulty, which is
always tough. I really felt pressure to produce good clues in order to
compensate for the lack of a low word count grid that solvers would be
expecting._

